# Shes here!!!!!!!!



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok well where to start...

Got home from the hospital today  I am in some serious pain, but Sherlene is doing great! 

It was a good thing she came c-section. The evening before she had gotten her umbilical wrap badly around her neck and had I done a natural birth it would have most likely killed her. When it is only wrapped around once its not so bad and they can usually handle that but how it was wrapped on her if me c-section had even been one day later it would have killed her on the inside.:rain:

Other than that she is a healthy 7llb 14 1/2oz Little girl 

Dog dogs where freaked outta there minds when I got home. Mae was so happy to see me, she has never been away from me for more than 12 hours in the last 5 years!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

awh congrats on the new little one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope you post more pics as she grows!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Congrats!!! I am glad everything went well. I have a pic of Isaac holding Eli and when we were done Isaac says I am done and let his brother fall on the sofa. He was 3 days old. It was kinda funny and it didn't happen again. Again congrats and she is a cutie. I love babies when they are small


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwww


Congrats on the beautiful baby!!!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Congrats! I love other peoples babies


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

awwww!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! very cute very.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Shes BEAUTIFUL! I love the picture of her and Fish...

And Thank God she came when she did how she did!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwww AP she is freakin adorable and she is so pink and look at the oldest, she looks like sh e totally loves being a big sister. I can't wait to see more pics and THANK goodness for c-section, I would have never given birth 3 times if it hadn't have been for them


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Congrats!!!!!

I sometimes would like to have another then I hear a baby crying someplace and thank god I don't. 

I hope that she will bring you nothing but happiness and bliss.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Congrats! She's adorable and looks like she's going to be a red head like Fish.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Congrats! Fish looks like a very proud big sis!


----------



## South_Stockton (Sep 21, 2009)

congratulations on your newest addition to your family.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

omg congratulations!!!!!!! she's beautiful  is she going to grow some red hair too? it looks brown! lol! she's beautiful and i'm glad that she is healthy and things happened the way they did!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

She is beautiful! CONGRATS!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Congratulations Holly! You must be beaming right now! You waited ever so patiently, and we all waited with you... She's beautiful, just like your other little girl. The pic with both of them really is priceless, and it'd be even better with one of the furry girls in there  I'm happy for you and your family, and wish the best for you guys. Congrats again and God Bless.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

again congrats!! I hope the best for your new addition. Try not to spoil her too bad


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

oh man, Fish is soooo proud of her Chips! I'm so happy for you Holly, I know you're exhausted from this all! Congratulations!


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!! Your kids are adorable.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Congrats..she is beautiful!!!


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Congratulations! She is adorable.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

OMG too cute!! Congrats


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

OMG more pics! Congrats. She is so pretty


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Congrats! I was wondering about her hair color too!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Congrats American_pit13 and many blessings ~!! 

Lol My Mikado ... I feel the same way glad I'm ~spayed~ I'da had 
another just on the cute baby factor ...


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Awww! Congrats Holly!! I been waitin for you to post something on myspace about it.. but hadn't seen anything yet.. I was starting to get worried about you! She's absolutely beautiful!! Take your drugs (I know they gave you some), get to feelin better, and update us on both of your status when you're well, or just doped up really good!! LOL! Luv ya girl... you did a great job!!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

Congrats.God Bless.......


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

uhhhhhhhh, Holly, I know you're busy and all, but we need more pictures!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Take your drugs (I know they gave you some),


Oh Ya! I got my drugs! lmao

She has brown hair everyone 

Heres some more pics. I haven't actually taken alot. I am on couch rest. My feet and legs are pretty swollen from me doing to much after coming home so I am having to site around for a few days doing nothing and its driving me crazy!!!

She was laughing about sliding off the pillow lol








Diaper Time!








Sleeping away with Daddy this morning  Awwww
Oh to those who don't know Fish has a different father so this is my husbands first ever baby. He is very much in love lol.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

omg! shes so precious!!! i love the pic of her sleepin with daddy! i have pics like that from when i was a baby with my dad...theyre my favorite.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

she's so precious! she's adorable!!!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Oh my goodness isn't she just the cutest! congrats to you and your family xx


----------



## Doggy Style (Aug 22, 2009)

*Congratulations on the new addition to the family wish you all the best. . . DOGGY STYLE*


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

O...M...G I LOVE BABIES... more pics.. please... Oh and congrats she is so beautiful.. (I think I said that already lol) but just to remind you!


----------



## staffylovin (Feb 9, 2009)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

See I am gone for 2 weeks and you go and have a baby! lol
Congrats and I am thankful everything worked out fine. What a little doll she is! I look forward to LOTS of pictures


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great job mommy!


----------

